# ***Mini photo comp 7 poll***



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Once again, thanks to all who have taken the time to join in the comp.:thumb:

The brief was *wind* and these are the pics I've selected to go on to the voting,

*Coops*​







*NickTB*​







*MTXFiesta*​







*Cortinajim*​







*John*​







*Dornrade*​







*KSM1995*​







*RR Dave*​







*SXI*​







*Stinks*​









Voting will close in ten days.​


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

liking Dornrade's


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Coops by far


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Voted!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

They've all done well to capture a tricky subject but I like Stinks composition and nice use of depth of field - you have my vote :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Has to be NickTB's shot, it's not often you see 2 David Platts in one shot 

Gary


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

that ksm1985's picture is cool, i think he should win, can u see the heavy drizzle being blown about? :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Keep the votes coming folks:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Just a wee bump in case some of you have missed this.:thumb:


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Voted
I like SXIs but the horizon is drunk (


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

they've clicked dornrade by accident, they should have clicked on me :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Keep voting folks:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll close the comp around 4pm if that OK. I won't be around later to do it. Get your votes in now.:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

*Competition closed*

First of all thankyou to all who took part in comp 7.

It's my pleasure to announce Dornrade the winner with this pic.








Well done:thumb:​


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Well done dornrade :thumb: nice photo


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Well done nice photo
Thank you to the one person that voted for my effort I think it must have been my mother :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the votes guys. My first ever photo competition i've entered and I won. That's some good stats. If anyone cares theres some more stuff here


----------

